# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) طلبات : شفرة nokia 100

## ouaazza

مساعدة في فك شفرة nokia 100
type : RH-130
CODE : 059M826
IMEI : 359755049199371

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الحل غير مجاني اخي تحتاج لسيرفر او بوكسات مفعلة

----------


## ouaazza

_شكرا لك اخي_

----------

